# Question for other Preppers



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Im somewhat at a loss.I do not know about everywhere if this is true but its happened enough in my town i wonder.
I started prepping in the military(well my wife did all the work at first),we have tried to find or create a group just in case shtf. 
but we are generally not accepted into groups for what i believe is my race i am Samoan and native american my wife is white. I think this because i am asked alot about welefare systems and what there like and why do you people want hand outs. I work hard own my own business so i cant answer them. but I know in a shtf your going to need a group to make it. what can i do with the situation i find myself in. thank you for advice in advance.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

First off, screw those other people. If they are like that, you don't want to be near them in a SHTF situation anyway. As for any advice as what to do, all I can say is keep looking for someone who you feel comfortable with. Good luck.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Screw'm, ask them "Why the hell are you asking me? I work for a living"

Join a sportsmans club or a skeet league, archery league, pistol/bullseye ... Whatever you like to do, you'll meet people that don't judge you on your looks.

Just take a breath and keep on pluggin away.

AJ


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I concur with the 2 above me.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Danm said:


> Im somewhat at a loss.I do not know about everywhere if this is true but its happened enough in my town i wonder.
> I started prepping in the military(well my wife did all the work at first),we have tried to find or create a group just in case shtf.
> but we are generally not accepted into groups for what i believe is my race i am Samoan and native american my wife is white. I think this because i am asked alot about welefare systems and what there like and why do you people want hand outs. I work hard own my own business so i cant answer them. but I know in a shtf your going to need a group to make it. what can i do with the situation i find myself in. thank you for advice in advance.


you are better off by yourselves than in a group of people you do not trust or those you think don't trust you.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The only advice I can offer is to hang with a better class of people. As others have said, screw 'em. You and your wife just keep doing what you are doing and "the right" others will find you.

BTW: Hello from Minnesota in case I did not say it before. We have had so many new folks show up this week, I am having trouble keeping track of who I said hello to and who I did not.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

You might want to try this link:
PREPPERS Meetup Groups - Meetup

A few emails & you will know whether its a group you want to further investigate.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Danm said:


> Im somewhat at a loss.I do not know about everywhere if this is true but its happened enough in my town i wonder.
> I started prepping in the military(well my wife did all the work at first),we have tried to find or create a group just in case shtf.
> but we are generally not accepted into groups for what i believe is my race i am Samoan and native american my wife is white. I think this because i am asked alot about welefare systems and what there like and why do you people want hand outs. I work hard own my own business so i cant answer them. but I know in a shtf your going to need a group to make it. what can i do with the situation i find myself in. thank you for advice in advance.


yeah there's a lot of racism in America. minority groups want special treatment non minority groups want to be superior to minority groups.

not everyone is like that though but sure Reese is a card that goes both ways in the States.

you're more than welcome to organize with me I'm trying to get a group up at my place this spring / summer in northern Ontario. I'm hoping to work the fire season up there and pan am games if I get lucky enough to be hired on for it.

there's plenty of prepping groups in your area not all are going to be racist.

feel open to network with me you're more than invited.

bear in mind that there's probably groups in your area just need to know where they are.

if all your local preppers are racist you can always join FEMA and then perhaps things will be better in the end


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> You might want to try this link:
> PREPPERS Meetup Groups - Meetup
> 
> A few emails & you will know whether its a group you want to further investigate.


Hey you never told _me_ about that site. *pout*

Danm they sound like a bunch of idiots that you wouldn't want to associate with anyway. I'm trying to figure out myself how to meet people who think the way I do. AJ's sounds like a good suggestion.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like your getting some excellent advice on interpersonal relations can only dittos what they said. When we first moved up to the DFW area of Texas about 25 years ago the fellow who was my training officer said.."We have some folks up here which you may not be familiar with. They are called Tongans. They tend to be big folks...as in around 6'3" 250 lbs or so...and that's the woman. The guys are real big." lol. Anyway always got along with them well. Real nice bunch of folks. They like to dig holes in the ground and cook pigs. Think they maybe neighbors with Samoans. How big are ya in other words? lol. Are you a Mormon? Nearly all the Tongans are. The Mormon Missionaries apparently hit those South Pacific Islands real heavy. If so...maybe you could get linked up with them. They are real big on prepping. Just a thought of course. Kindly keeps us posted on your adventures and kindly dont be no stranger. .


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome to the group from Arizona. First off, I agree with the consensus, screw them. Second, where abouts you call home.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome to the forum and I repeat the above - Screw those folks, keep prepping on your own till you find the right kind of people


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep, tell em Slippy says go to hell. Racism exists in the entire world, not just America as Will says, but you probably knew that. 

Hang in there and do the right thing by you, your family and God. Welcome my friend, stick around and learn, teach and laugh.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> yeah there's a lot of racism in America. minority groups want special treatment non minority groups want to be superior to minority groups.
> 
> not everyone is like that though but sure Reese is a card that goes both ways in the States.
> 
> ...


Hey Will,
I've about had it with your anti-American views. I've been to Canada and at least 13 other countries and certain people are prone to racism regardless of where they come from. I can guarantee you that many countries still practice slavery and African nations lead the way. The middle east may be the most racist countries out there and certainly the most anti-women and child abuse nations on the face of the Earth.

The US of A still has the most open minded accepting people on the Earth.

You have no idea what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

How about your families? Can you hook up with them and are they reliable? Just keep an eye out as you go about your daily lives. You will eventually begin to meet people who may be compatible and then you can begin to covertly interview them.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

OK ,this is going to be a little different take on the situation. First of all, let me say that I grew up in a military family. We lived on post most of the time, so my playmates were every color of the rainbow. I also lived and worked in another country for 11 years where I was a racial minority. I have NO bias about race whatsoever. I don't care if someone is purple, orange or polka dotted - everyone bleeds red. ........But this is what I have encountered in my workplace: _assumed _racism. I work in a hospital and patients come from every walk of life. Some are nice, some are jerks. Whenever there is a jerk who treats ALL the staff rudely, my minority race co-workers automatically ASSUME it is because of their own race. I cannot begin to tell you how often this happens. I have to calm them down and tell then that the person was being rude to everyone - not just them. I mention this because it seems that many times people of minority races mistakenly think the color of their skin is the reason why they are treated in such a way. It is not always like that. Sometimes people are just jerks, and sometimes a person acts in such a way as to bring about a negative response from others, no matter what races are involved.

This is just food for thought and something for you to think about. I'm not saying this is your situation, but just something I have observed enough to know that it is common. 
Welcome aboard. I grew up in Colo Sprgs and have family in Canon City/Pueblo - probably not too far from you if you are on the eastern slope.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> Hey you never told _me_ about that site. *pout*
> 
> Danm they sound like a bunch of idiots that you wouldn't want to associate with anyway. I'm trying to figure out myself how to meet people who think the way I do. AJ's sounds like a good suggestion.


I didn't give you the link because you wanted to be a closet prepper.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Let me say that assuming your personality and work ethic would fit, I would love to have you in a group. People from different background bring different skill sets and different ways of thinking about problems. I hate the word 'diversity' - it is overused. But diversity of age, experience, skill, and cultural background make for the most well rounded group, in my opinion.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> I didn't give you the link because you wanted to be a closet prepper.


Where do you keep getting that?! I'm going to have to go back and read all my posts. I didn't want my in-laws to know but too late now for that. I would actually love to meet some like minded people near me.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Will said:


> yeah there's a lot of racism in America. minority groups want special treatment non minority groups want to be superior to minority groups.
> 
> not everyone is like that though but sure Reese is a card that goes both ways in the States.
> 
> ...


I am sure there are very nice people here( where i live), also i never accused anyone of being racist just generalist grouping people into a subset without knowing the person


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Welcome to the group from Arizona. First off, I agree with the consensus, screw them. Second, where abouts you call home.


Pueblo Colorado


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I can understand where you're coming from. My wife is half Japanese and I'm Welch and Native American.

When they start with that crap again just tell em, My parents were married to each other and I work for my living, what's your excuse?

Then remember what my Grand Dad told me. "You'll have thousands of acquaintances, but you'll be able to count your true friends with the fingers of one hand".


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm going to agree with the others, screw them if they want to behave that way. 

Maybe you shouldn't go out looking for a group, maybe you should be creating your own. I'd bet there are a ton of people around you that are already closet peppers or concerned and thinking about prepping. Start talking to friends and neighbors about it, even if just start out dropping hints or asking guys to go shooting. We met a couple recently who thinks like we do. I met the wife at at a Becoming an outdoors woman's (BOW) retreat. They are offered in Colorado, it's great for women who are into prepping, and it's a great place to meet like minded people. I wrote a review in the women's section if you want to check it out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just be you. I find God, Family, friends in that order works for me. If you have a hobby that fits in the framework of prepping you may be surprised at what you find if you get active with it.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Your situation sucks, but at least you are identifying the racists now, before it becomes a matter of life or death.

Keep a notebook and record the names of those you might not want to encounter if the SHTF.

Other than that, all you can do is keep looking. Good luck.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Danm said:


> I am sure there are very nice people here( where i live), also i never accused anyone of being racist just generalist grouping people into a subset without knowing the person


That is a big part of the definition of racism. Screw em. Keep looking until you find a better class of people.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

When looking in to groups, you have to be willing to die for them if its needed, they have to be willing to do the same otherwise how can you trust them to take care of you and yours to the same level you will take care of them (this is purely my opinion) 

So on this line.. You just haven't found the right group yet, no racism or anything intended, just the wrong group... There are others that may suit you...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Danm said:


> I am sure there are very nice people here( where i live), also i never accused anyone of being racist just generalist grouping people into a subset without knowing the person


generalization and stereotyping of people of other ethnic backgrounds is racism

many people were indoctrinated into thinking those things are true and they're not even aware of their being racist. Being racist doesn't mean you're a bad person it just means you're not necessarily knowing the truth about people and instead of taking on a worldview that's detached from reality.

Regardless of what other people think racism is still imbeded in america if we look at the treatment of african american note african american is still term used in the state to describe classes of some people rather than everybody being american there's racial classes of americans because racism is embedded in america as a web defining americans because there are just americans there's americans from different backgrounds and those back grounds are used to target them for penalties and in some cases for special programs that benefit them. people who are racist are not all 'bad people' it just means they don't know the truth and have perverted their way of thinking. most of americas institutions have because it likes to the classify people for what their ancestry is as opposed to them being equal people in america.

this isnt anti-american. it's the truth.

some people can't accept that are likely in denial or they don't want the idea that racism still is embedded in America's institutions to be an accepted idea but it's the truth

race is still a check box on a lot of forms in America that simply doesn't exist in Canada. race is an American idea so no racism is not really American putting other countries treatment of specific classes of people into the grouping of racism is really a perversion of racism is racism is supposed to be based on race principally and race is an American idea that was adopted from the 19th century. that idea of racism still exists institutionally in America whereas its been rejected the other parts of the world institutionally

strangely it's at ethnic minorities that are clinging on to the concept of race because they get more benefits and special programs for minority groups

I'm not sure about how much longer in the US because everyone will be a minority soon

none the less racism is embedded in the American system going to take a long time to get it out of banking policing and so many other aspects even education because American doesn't exist you have to be a type of American not just American

you might want to check out could you g or Craigslist addition to meet up there was put up an ad

racism didn't originate in America but it definitely is still there

here's the clincher for you though during civil disorder people tend to group into ethnic backgrounds so your best bet on prepping is to find other Islanders it would be the safest thing for youstatistically however you could also try to find a multi ethnic group may be able to be protected from various other groups due to their diversity

look for instance into how the prison system tends to work have white people black people spandex excetera excetera when SHTF acroos the whole freaking nation turns into a prison

those laten racist and not even noticeable racist get magnified a thousandfold.

just keep working it really doesn't matter you will find people or you wont. racists are everywhere


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> generalization and stereotyping of people of other ethnic backgrounds is racism
> 
> many people were indoctrinated into thinking those things are true and they're not even aware of their racist. being racist doesn't mean you're a bad person it just means you're not necessarily knowing the truth about people. and instead of taking on aworldview that's detached from reality.
> 
> ...


Hey Will,
You are full of shit about racism in the US and have no idea what the hell you are talking about. 
Slippy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

About 5 years ago, I was in trois-Rivieres, Quebec Canada on a hockey trip with my son's team. One of the players on my son's team has a father who is black and a mother who is white. They became good friends of ours. We go into a diner for breakfast in Trois-Rivieres Quebec and the whole place just gets quiet when my buddy and I walk in. My buddy is black. After about 15 minutes of sitting there with no service, I finally get a waitress to come over and wait on us. She clearly does not want to serve my buddy.

We finally order and the waitress fills up coffee mugs all around us but not at our table. I finally get sick of the shit and go to the coffee bar and serve myself and my buddy. 

EDIT; My Son 2 reminded me that his teammate was harrassed the entire tournament from the opposing Canadian teams about his race. The players didn't care, if you ever played sports, slurs are passed around quite often and the Canadian teams knew very creative ways to remind the youngman of his black ancestory. And by the way, the Southern boys from Atlanta GA won the entire tournament which further pissed off the locals. But I had a blast. Racism exists everywhere, 

Will,

Don't tell me you know a freakin' thing about black people and accuse America of racism you ignorant elitist. Some people in Canada are just as bad or worse. Stop being so ignorant.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Although I don't consider myself to be a racist, I must admit that I hate Denisovans. If one of them moves near me, it would probably destroy my property values and I would have to move. They are all a bunch of freakin homos, and I'm glad none of them live around here.

Other than that, I try to live and let live.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

"Denisovans"
lol! I had go look that up.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Slippy said:


> About 5 years ago, I was in trois-Rivieres, Quebec Canada on a hockey trip with my son's team. One of the players on my son's team has a father who is black and a mother who is white. They became good friends of ours. We go into a diner for breakfast in Trois-Rivieres Quebec and the whole place just gets quiet when my buddy and I walk in. My buddy is black. After about 15 minutes of sitting there with no service, I finally get a waitress to come over and wait on us. She clearly does not want to serve my buddy.
> 
> We finally order and the waitress fills up coffee mugs all around us but not at our table. I finally get sick of the shit and go to the coffee bar and serve myself and my buddy.
> 
> ...


what was the name of the coffee shop slippy

did you order in French?

you know they speak a different language there right?

no need to stop something I'm not


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> what was the name of the coffee shop slippy


Don't remember the name of the diner, what is your point?

From my perspective, I've employed people of various race, I've worked with them and I've played competitive sport with many who differ from me. You have no idea who I am or what I look like. What I can tell you is that you're talking to a Man who judges people on their merit, their actions, their decisions. You stick a fork in my eye and I don't give a damn what color your skin is. It's your actions that determines my judgement of you.

So you can quit your false accusations of racism of the United States or we can keep this up until the moderators shut us down. Know this, I'm smarter than you, meaner than you and more right than you.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Now I have to find out how far Pueblo is from Farmington. Gotta Google denisovans, and gotta remember to put Will on the list of people who won't be receiving a Christmas card from Deebo. 
I was raised with respect, and have fought racism my whole life, just becouse I'm so pretty.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> what was the name of the coffee shop slippy
> 
> did you order in French?
> 
> ...


Hell yes J'ai commandé en français, mon ami noir demandé joliment de sucre dans son café avec ma direction vous dumbass. Ils ne veulent pas de servir l'homme noir.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Bacon sammich time?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Would love one, thanks......


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Would love one, thanks......


Me too. Sorry for getting in a pissing contest with an ignorant fool.

Back to NASCAR!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sounds like someone hates Americans, is what I think. No, that isn't racism, but I am sure there is a word for it.

Furthermore, there is a reason there are generalisms and stereotyping. It is from observation. That isn't racism, that is observation.

I fit many of the generalisms and stereotypes of white people. Do I scream racism because of this? Nope. I am not some sniveling, sensitive skirt. I find it funny, as a matter of fact.

Not the same thing as racism.

No thanks to the offer of a bacon sammich, by the way. I'll take the bacon, but will have to pass on the bread. A bowl of grits, heavily salted with pepper and a half stick of butter and a couple slices of _American_ cheese to go with the bacon would be great! ::clapping::


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I know the word you're looking for, Denton. I believe that word is "Stupid". Which we all know is not fixable. Here's his sign... And I like Blackberry jelly in my grits. Thanks, Denton. I just love me some grits with Blackberry jelly. Guess what's for breakfast tomorrow?

Will, please put down the doobie, go outside, take some deep breaths in to clear your head. Good boy. Why talk to us from the U.S. if you hate us so much? I don't hate you, I just don't respect you or your drug use. Turn the page.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry, Danm, I digressed. As was suggested before, join groups that have the same hobbies you do. You'll meet people that you get to be friendly with. Ask them what they thought of the contamination of that river in VA that had the water shut down to surrounding communities for a couple of weeks last year (this spring?). Ask what they would do, etc. Or bring up tornadoes or hurricanes. Make it a conversation, not asking them questions, etc. People at your church, work, gun club, volunteering locations, etc. 

I found a really good friend this summer, just by commenting on her riding boots and asking if she had horses. We rode together all summer long and are good friends now. You never know where connections can be made. PM people from CO here on prepper forums. You may want to have a gathering in the spring, of preppers from Colorado. Good luck. 


People who judge on skin color or facial features or body shape are not the kind of people I want to be associated with. You just can't judge a book by it's cover. And some the meanest people I've encountered, are the most handsome/prettiest people you'll ever see. Not you, Deebo.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

longrider said:


> I know the word you're looking for, Denton. I believe that word is "Stupid". Which we all know is not fixable. Here's his sign... And I like Blackberry jelly in my grits. Thanks, Denton. I just love me some grits with Blackberry jelly. Guess what's for breakfast tomorrow?
> 
> Will, please put down the doobie, go outside, take some deep breaths in to clear your head. Good boy. Why talk to us from the U.S. if you hate us so much? I don't hate you, I just don't respect you or your drug use. Turn the page.


Drug use? Hating Americans?

Where do you get that nonsense from?
I don't even drink or smoke.

as for why I post to this website and read posts from this website is because I am a survivalist and prepper.

none the less I've called no one here racist I've made a statements regarding imbeded institutionalization of racism in America. Race does exist in America. I've called no one here racist, however, I have suggested another thread the person you suggested the American soldiers hang lose limbs off a cliff into a pool of acid to test their paracord as making racist comments. I feel justified in both these things and could write a short novel or a paper on the subject. well I'm not a major in race relations I am a major in history with a degree which includes a taste of American history and I must also say that my studies and anthropology including cultural anthropology introduced the concept of race and how it applies in modern society so I'm not totally naive or unlearned in the matters. 
well I haven't been in the US since the summer of 2010 I would be surprised if all aspects of racism in America is institutions of banking, education, insurance, justice system and otherwise have ceased to exist I will actually be quite surprised happily.

why did not say anyone here was racistnor am I a racist. nor do I involve myself with illegal narcotics or even controlled substances such as alcohol and cigarettes.

I think that in the case of this gentleman from Tongo originally he experienced a form of racism and discrimination from that. the definition of racism generalization and stereotypes in sociology circles exist I am very surprised that there are people who deny that racism exists in America's institutions here I'm actually very surprised. at no time did I deny but racism could exist in Canada I have neither agree nor disagree with that statement as you made a personal observation I have no position in which I can refute your experience as such there's really no debate on what you observed because I didn't observe it


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Will said:


> generalization and stereotyping of people of other ethnic backgrounds is racism
> 
> many people were indoctrinated into thinking those things are true and they're not even aware of their being racist. Being racist doesn't mean you're a bad person it just means you're not necessarily knowing the truth about people and instead of taking on a worldview that's detached from reality.
> 
> ...


Hey Will, you're full of crap. Racism is denying someone something that everyone else is guaranteed, based on race, color or ethnicity. Racism is dragging a man down the road behind your pick-up truck until his head comes off BECAUSE he is black. It is burning crosses on their lawn, creating fear and apprehension, making threats, BECAUSE of someones race, color or ethnicity. It is beating them to a pulp for the sole reason that they are DIFFERENT from you.

Generalization and stereotyping because of a persons race, color or ethnicity is called being a BIGOT. It is actually okay to not like someone. I don't have to like anyone. And it's okay to not like them based on their color, race, ethnicity, religion, sexual orientation or whatever other hang-ups you have toward particular groups. Until you perform one of the above mentioned acts. Then, it's not okay.

I don't like Muslims. Muslims have given me reason to not like them. But I don't recall EVER bombing one of them, or recklessly and maliciously killing their children. I have never threatened them or taken any act of aggression against them, as much as I would like.

I like black people, can't stand N****rs. I like people of my own race, can't stand white trash. I like just about everybody until I see a pattern of behavior, usually culturally driven. I like people who work hard and mind their own business, generally keeping it peaceful and for the most part, doing what they can to be law abiding, as long as they aren't hurting anyone else.

But what irks the crap out of me, are ethnic groups (regardless of the color or origin - Eastern Europeans/Russians are really shady - lots of them here) who come to the United States, and still want to act like they're living where they came from. "Where I'm from..." carries absolutely no weight with me. Because you're not there, you're here. And while you're here, you assimilate to here, or pack your bags.

If "There" was so f-ing fantastic, why are you "Here"? And I have no patience for those who want to turn "Here" into "There". If I wanted to experience "There", I would go "There". Not stay "Here". And Danm, no offense brother, my wife is Pacific Islander (Guamanian/Filipino), but we have a lot of Filipino's, Chamorro's and Samoan's here. And it drives me Bat Shit Crazy!!!! to see "THIS PRIDE" and "THAT PRIDE" covering the entire back window of a super duty truck, and the flags hanging from the rear view mirror reflecting that pride, and the young island boys tryin' to roll hard and intimidate people...which my wife just laughs at, then tells them what idiots they look like. Then generally tells their parents...being Samoan you know how that works. 

How about "American Pride"? Especially since the people of Guam and Samoa are U.S. Citizens.

Now some will say "So if they're from the continental U.S., then it doesn't matter to you?" It does. Because we have very significant differences from region to region, hell, even county to county. When in Rome, do as the Romans do. I got into it with a lady I knew who was from Philadelphia, because all you ever heard was "The way you do things here is stupid" or "The way we did it on the East Coast..." I finally, while standing in her kitchen, cooking a meal, told her to shut the F up and if Philadelphia was so God Damn wonderful, why didn't she move back? End of friendship. No dinner. Same thing happened with a girlfriend of mine from Hawaii (Kauai). All the time "Hawaii is this, it's that, we do it this way, it's perfect, people here are stupid..." There's the door. Aloha.

IT DOES NOT MAKE ME A RACIST WILL. AT BEST YOU COULD CALL ME A BIGOT...WE'RE ALL ONE OF TWO THINGS; BIGOTS, OR APOLOGISTS. EVERY SINGLE ONE OF US.

AND...Welcome aboard Danm! Glad to have you aboard!!!! Samoan and Native American; I'll bet you're one big son of a b****!!!!

Not racist either Will....


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Hey Will, you're full of crap. Racism is denying someone something that everyone else is guaranteed, based on race, color or ethnicity. Racism is dragging a man down the road behind your pick-up truck until his head comes off BECAUSE he is black. It is burning crosses on their lawn, creating fear and apprehension, making threats, BECAUSE of someones race, color or ethnicity. It is beating them to a pulp for the sole reason that they are DIFFERENT from you.
> 
> Generalization and stereotyping because of a persons race, color or ethnicity is called being a BIGOT. It is actually okay to not like someone. I don't have to like anyone. And it's okay to not like them based on their color, race, ethnicity, religion, sexual orientation or whatever other hang-ups you have toward particular groups. Until you perform one of the above mentioned acts. Then, it's not okay.
> 
> ...


hey I don't have time to read it all but just from when I started reading I think you confusing racism and hate crimes hate crimes are more severe acts of racism that are inspired by or inspire hate.

here is a latent form of racismin the minds of America 
for those of you who don't speak French Like slippy you just go down to the graph you'll understand
http://www.lactualite.com/blogue-de...s-et-limmigration-parmi-les-moins-pires/4914/ having views on someone else because of their so called race is racism all racism is not - - racism is racism that discriminates that's called racist discrimination there is racism that's affirmative action called affirmative action they're both racist.

so before I go into great time when I have time again closer to the end of the month to read your entire post I'll just say your view of racism is media sensationalized and is not accurate you and does not encompass the full gamut of racism including minor forms of racism
http://www.cbc.ca/m/news/canada/canadian-attitudes-toward-immigrants-conflicted-poll-says-1.2826022


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> Sounds like someone hates Americans, is what I think. No, that isn't racism, but I am sure there is a word for it.
> 
> Furthermore, there is a reason there are generalisms and stereotyping. It is from observation. That isn't racism, that is observation.
> 
> ...


I hate Obama so is that close enough??


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry, gotta chime back in...
Having seen a few YouTube videos of our Will, I had to quit, couldn't wrap my head around his way of thinking. Plus, I was being too judgemental.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Sorry, gotta chime back in...
> Having seen a few YouTube videos of our Will, I had to quit, couldn't wrap my head around his way of thinking. Plus, I was being too judgemental.


not to beat a dead horse but
Race, Gender Affects Price of Products for Some Americans | TIME.com

all you can do is look for people. there are people who don't like you cuz your man or woman talk funny are ugly the list goes on. Some people today associate race with like buying a hat or pair of shoes just a fact in a lot of side is always on the basis of the city or the color person but that stuff happens. people identify with other people and associate traits with that. they treat people as part of a group. traits that are generalized then they start creating a class of people you then take that class of people and make rules on how you interact with all them that's really how racism exists and you know it is used by people not everyone but you know there are people who to see the world through a class of master archtypes based upon massive generalizations cuz they like to know how things are rather than finding out. this is why the police profiling that's called racism so much. people are hoping that ducks are ducks even if they don't quack

very few people are non-ethnocentric

they derive their own sense of identity from what other people think of them and generation after generation has been told that race race is real and it mean something so naturally people have no choice but to think along those lines even if they're fabrications that don't really exist outside themselves. its not that race doesn't exist it's that race is a fabrication not an actuality

bottom line here is you know either you can accept him as or you know if you still do stuff with him just hope he doesn't shoot you in the back or you find someone else who wont

there are a lot of aholes. The chances of you running into some are pretty high

and I have a busy week. so if I don't respond to any post it's because I have a lot of stuff to do until around the 24th
Legal stuff / modeling stuff / moving / lasik surgery / marine radio certification / then more legal stuff and medical 27/28 then more moving on 29th


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I take nothing that comes from the pages of TIME magazine, with any seriousness. They are a progressive liberal rag that I don't even read when it's free in the lobby of the doctors office. In other words, they are completely slanted to the socialist ideology, which doesn't sit well with us "Patriotic Racist Americans", which you wouldn't understand being born and bred as what is essentially a royal subject up there in the Great White North. 

Great White North...that's racist. How do the flood of Indian's and Chinese you guys let in feel about that? 

This is what we call being "antagonistic" Will. Really serves no purpose. Kind of like your rants about "America", which I'm assuming you mean the United States. I like Canada. I think we should own it and kick all of you out.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I take nothing that comes from the pages of TIME magazine, with any seriousness. They are a progressive liberal rag that I don't even read when it's free in the lobby of the doctors office. In other words, they are completely slanted to the socialist ideology, which doesn't sit well with us "Patriotic Racist Americans", which you wouldn't understand being born and bred as what is essentially a royal subject up there in the Great White North.
> 
> Great White North...that's racist. How do the flood of Indian's and Chinese you guys let in feel about that?
> 
> This is what we call being "antagonistic" Will. Really serves no purpose. Kind of like your rants about "America", which I'm assuming you mean the United States. I like Canada. I think we should own it and kick all of you out.


here's something else you can read from an American on the subject
Is affirmative action racist?

I'm a global citizen who believes in human rights.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Will said:


> here's something else you can read from an American on the subject
> Is affirmative action racist?
> 
> I'm a global citizen who believes in human rights.











:lol:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I typed out a big long response, but it wasn't going anywhere so. Aloha from Hawaii via Pennsylvania. "Refrigerator? Just put it on the deck, should be cold in five minutes." On the being big people thing. I look about 250# but the scale says 385# because of muscle mass


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

H-m-m, now where did I put that ignore button? 
Oh, there it is... ah-h-h... all better now.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Now I have to find out how far Pueblo is from Farmington. Gotta Google denisovans, and gotta remember to put Will on the list of people who won't be receiving a Christmas card from Deebo.
> I was raised with respect, and have fought racism my whole life, just becouse I'm so pretty.


310 miles my mom lives north of there on the Res just up 550


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Just wanted to say sorry my question caused this big disagreement.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Although I don't consider myself to be a racist, I must admit that I hate Denisovans. If one of them moves near me, it would probably destroy my property values and I would have to move. They are all a bunch of freakin homos, and I'm glad none of them live around here.
> 
> Other than that, I try to live and let live.


Denisovans or Denisova hominins /dəˈniːsəvə/ were a Paleolithic-era species of the genus **** or a subspecies of **** sapiens. In March 2010, scientists announced the discovery of a finger bone fragment of a juvenile female who lived about 41,000 years ago, found in the remote Denisova Cave in the Altai Mountains in Siberia, a cave which has also been inhabited by Neanderthals and modern humans.[1][2][3] Two teeth and a toe bone belonging to different members of the same population have since been reported.

Analysis of the mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) of the finger bone showed it to be genetically distinct from the mtDNAs of Neanderthals and modern humans.[4] Subsequent study of the nuclear genome from this specimen suggests that this group shares a common origin with Neanderthals, that they ranged from Siberia to Southeast Asia, and that they lived among and interbred with the ancestors of some present-day modern humans, with about 3% to 5% of the DNA of Melanesians and Aboriginal Australians deriving from Denisovans.[5][6][7] DNA discovered in Spain suggests that Denisovans at some point resided in Western Europe, where Neanderthals were thought to be the only inhabitants.[8] A comparison with the genome of a Neanderthal from the same cave revealed significant local interbreeding, with local Neanderthal DNA representing 17% of the Denisovan genome, while evidence was also detected of interbreeding with an as yet unidentified ancient human lineage.[9] Similar analysis of a toe bone discovered in 2011 is underway,[10] while analysis of DNA from two teeth found in different layers than the finger bone revealed an unexpected degree of mtDNA divergence among Denisovans.[9] In 2013, mitochondrial DNA from a 400,000-year-old hominin femur bone from Spain, which had been seen as either Neanderthal or **** heidelbergensis, was found to be closer to Denisovan mtDNA than to Neanderthal mtDNA.[11]

ok I still dont get it


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Danm said:


> Just wanted to say sorry my question caused this big disagreement.


Don't be sorry Danm, it wasn't your question that caused it. I've learned from experience it doesn't matter what you post on here they will debate it!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think these people enjoy arguments.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Danm said:


> ok I still dont get it


I'm saying that I consider racism to be a stone age thought process and that I try to get along with everyone as long as they are in the same species.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> I've learned from experience it doesn't matter what you post on here they will debate it!


We will not!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> We will not!


<3

**Why does it make me post 5 characters?! All I wanted to post was a heart. Hmph**


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Denisovans oh homos got it lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will said:


> Drug use? Hating Americans?
> 
> Where do you get that nonsense from?
> I don't even drink or smoke.
> ...


Playing word games, are we? By we, I mean you. And, you are.

You singled out the U.S. and that is the kind of nonsense that riles people.

I am from and live in the South. "Educated" people such as yourself love to paint us Johnny Rebs as ignorant, sheet and pillowcase wearing bigots. Fact is, half of my neighborhood is Black. The convenience store is owned and operated by a family from India, who also lives in this neighborhood. Among some of my buddies at work are Raphael from Mexico, Alex from Puerto Rico, Combie from Togo, Hector from Dominican Republic and Paulie from New Jersey. Yes, even a fellow from New Jersey. Lon San from Vietnam got caught up in the last round of layoffs, and he is sorely missed. Good worker and a very civil, polite young man. You know what group of people I haven't ran into in this area? The Klansmen, who I would believe are behind every tree and bush, were I to believe what you educated people from afar like to make people believe.

You condescendingly pat Longrider on the head by claiming you cannot refute her claims as you didn't personally see them, while at the same time singling out the U.S. See a little BS in your statements? Too bad, as we sure do.

At the same time, are there people who have problems with other people, around here? Sure are, but just like people in Canada. Point is, we aren't pointing fingers at you, as you decided to do to us.

As far as the links you provided a couple posts below, if I felt inclined I could retrieve a video I watched a few days ago that disassembled the stats regarding the disparity of wages between men and women in the U.S. and proved one important fact; figures don't lie but liars figure. People like you can run to the internet and quickly find a handful of links to presumably back their argument. None of us are impressed by your nimbleness with Google.

In case you haven't figured it out, yet, let me make it perfectly clear. Nobody here is claiming there isn't bigotry or racism in the world. We take issue with your judgmental little finger pointing at the U.S., again.



Will said:


> here's something else you can read from an American on the subject
> Is affirmative action racist?
> 
> I'm a global citizen who believes in human rights.


Yeah, a lot of couch potatoes have blogs. Even I have one, not that I have bothered with it for a while, and not that I expect you would ever quote from it.

I love that meaningless little line at the end, too. Boy that sure puts you heads and shoulders above the rest of us, doesn't it. Mr. Global Citizen. The rest of us are just dumb hicks compared to you. :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Danm said:


> Just wanted to say sorry my question caused this big disagreement.


Danm, you are good. You didn't cause this at all. Will and his ways simply has a propensity for angering a lot of people around here. I don't know you and have no reason to believe you wouldn't fit in with my community. Will, on the other hand, wouldn't fair so well. :lol:


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Again, Danm, sorry for my digression. We often like to chew on an idea or subject here. That's how we learn other views, etc. I don't have to agree with them. It doesn't make me right or wrong.

Now here is something I'm sure of: You and your family are welcome in my group any time. If you ever get caught in Minnesota, when the SHTF, look us up and be welcomed and safe. Now, how bout a bacon sammich and some grits. Fixed any way you like them.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

longrider said:


> Again, Danm, sorry for my digression. We often like to chew on an idea or subject here. That's how we learn other views, etc. I don't have to agree with them. It doesn't make me right or wrong.
> 
> Now here is something I'm sure of: You and your family are welcome in my group any time. If you ever get caught in Minnesota, when the SHTF, look us up and be welcomed and safe. Now, how bout a bacon sammich and some grits. Fixed any way you like them.


Do you work at i-hop?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Danm, trust me, you are definitely not the only "non-white" family here 

All you should care about is seeing the difference between stupid and non-stupid.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm not a global citizen, but I am a global resident.

Does it bother anyone else that we don't have ANY plans at all _as a species_? We are a collection of short term special interest groups who only seek what is good for their group, even when it is bad for others. There are, of course, exceptions. But as a rule, we don't really give a rat's ass about humanity as a whole.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Danm, I am trying to figure away for more self reliant people to get together, maybe some class, or event, with canning, sewing, Jerky making, just anything to gather like minded people. Would always be open to meeting you and the family, and Deebo doesn't see color, or religion, or that kind of junk, I see people. Check your PM


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry we jacked your thread, so welcome to the forum, and look forward to learning new things from you.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Danm,
Welcome to the forum, I see I'm a bit late with that welcome and all, I didn't read the thread all the way through, I agree with Inor do your own thing and the right people will find you or you will find them.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Denton said:


> Playing word games, are we? By we, I mean you. And, you are.
> 
> You singled out the U.S. and that is the kind of nonsense that riles people.
> 
> ...


Denton just be totally clear I never claimed there is not racism in Canada that wasn't my position. I chose to take a non sequitur position. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non_sequitur_(logic) as I studied the history of Canada I am quite aware of the history of the clan in Canada which was quite illustrous I've met a few people of the cloak myself. I've also met quite a few neo Nazis or at least NAZI sympathizers. Even the Canadian military had its own history of racial hazing. personally in regard to the Quebec issue, I think people care more about French language than race arguably maybe even more about religion than race. personally I'd remember a place if I had a problem with it including its name. Quebec has its own Charter of Rights as does Canada so there are protections against that sort of conduct. http://www2.publicationsduquebec.go...h/telecharge.php?type=2&file=/C_12/C12_A.html this includes case law that would back up protections against that sort of conduct.
12. No one may, through discrimination, refuse to make a juridical act concerning goods or services ordinarily offered to the public.

1975, c. 6, s. 12 I've seen no evidence so it could be actual but people are innocent until proven guilty and accusations are only accusations until they're proven beyond a reasonable doubt. personally I'd follow up on the issue instead of just saying Quebecers are racist. Quebecers are far more color and then some other provinces and far more tolerant than many US states. I'm sure the state is more tolerant than some other countries in regard to their mono ethnic realitiesI'm sure the US is more tolerant than some other countries with mono ethnic identities.

I haven't mentioned the southern states and I haven't made statements about anyone here and intelligence or knowledge or background.

any proper or survivalist is good in my books as soon as they start treating people without humanity though I'll treat them on that basis for those things. I'm libertarian I think people are entitled to their own thoughts but people aren't entitled to attack other people or to deprive them of their human rights. the only people that should be deprived of their rights are those who try to infringe others rights.

personally from what I've seen I think there's grounds to think that there is racism in America I haven't seen it myself so mine is just a belief. there's a lot of people making claims of racial prejudice and that's the foundation of my position. people think they're not racist doesn't undo the fact other people are feeling that they have been racially prejudiced.

you will learn too like Google to Denton everybody must.

Ferguson mo


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did anyone say there was not racism in the U.S.? What we are sick of is you pointing fingers from afar.

Again, playing word games. 

Enough of your word-playing, trolling crap.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> you are better off by yourselves than in a group of people you do not trust or those you think don't trust you.


Bingo! I think too many times people are too trusting and want to form a group too quickly. Take your time really get a feel for people, I keep trying to explain to my wife how sideways people get in WTF moments.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Will said:


> I'm libertarian I think people are entitled to their own thoughts but people aren't entitled to attack other people or to deprive them of their human rights. the only people that should be deprived of their rights are those who try to infringe others rights.


So given the today's video of an American aid worker being beheaded and the celebrations throughout the Muslim world that followed, you would agree that America has the right to kill as many Muslims as possible to prevent them from assailing our human rights? I assume that you agree keeping one's head is human right, even for an American.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Denton said:


> Did anyone say there was not racism in the U.S.? What we are sick of is you pointing fingers from afar.
> 
> Again, playing word games.
> 
> Enough of your word-playing, trolling crap.


yeah I bet you think that about Afghanistan and Iraq too write. maybe we should just not mention the problems of other countries or in any way try to resolve things that might be issued internally in those other countries. or does that only apply to America Denton?

I'm guessing it does and I guess it's on the table now I apologize for having a view on your country when it aggravates you.

yes Denton I apologize that I think that there are racist Americans. it's not appropriate for somebody not from America to think that some Americans could be racist or that America is institutions are embedded with racist ideology so as to force racial program that differentiates people based upon Rachel characteristics and provides some with advantages and others not with advantages.

I'm sorry for not understanding your expectations here for posting. at no time did I intend to be a troll here on the contrary I've only attempted to be a positive contributing member sharing my knowledge and my views on the issues in a way not to offend others.

unfortunately me my own wisdom is not sufficient to prevent me from offending you and I apologize for that and you have a wonderful one there in America inasmuch as one should.

I think it may be a cultural diference my racism is your generalism and bigotry


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Check your PM, Will.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Will said:


> I think that there are racist Americans. it's not appropriate for somebody not from America to think that some Americans could be racist or that America is institutions are embedded with racist ideology so as to force racial program that differentiates people based upon Rachel characteristics and provides some with advantages and others not with advantages. \


So why is it, when the shit is hitting the fan in any country in the world, they call on the United States to help them out? Why isn't Canada the first call?

I have traveled Canada extensively. I like Canada, a lot. But let's be honest, outside of Ontario and Quebec, Canada is a pretty happy go-along-to-get-along place without many loyalties to anything but their neighbors. And frankly, the only reason Ontario and Quebec exist is because the United States allow them to exist. The rest if Canada would roll over your asses in a heartbeat if we allowed it. So let's not get too uppity here shall we?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Was hoping all the IHOP and Bacon references were hints enough... but if people cant take hints....


----------

